

US Internet to Offer 10Gbps Internet in Minneapolis - Arnor
http://www.startribune.com/business/286680241.html

======
cnst
This is a great idea! They've invested $$$ into their network. Why not sell
the extra capacity for some extra price?

Not like AT&T, which has had BPON since ages ago, yet they've never
provisioned any of it with anything remotely close to 100Mbps, until Google
went to Texas.

------
JoshTriplett
At those speeds, you'd likely outpace any site you connected to.

I wonder how heavily oversold this bandwidth is?

